# What colour may this be? PS1 pouch



## Sferics

Hi there,

what colour might this pouch be? 
Sahara? Nude? Light taupe?


----------



## IntheOcean

All right... So there seems to be an engraving on the hardware, which means it's an older model, from SS 2013 or earlier. Also, there's another point I'm seeing which would make it SS 2013 or later, and that leaves us only one season. The only light taupe color from that season was, indeed, Sahara. Here it is: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ru/p/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-satchel-bag-sahara-prod155060020

ETA: I've just noticed that this color wasn't in the Reference Library, so I added it.


----------



## Sferics

IntheOcean said:


> All right... So there seems to be an engraving on the hardware, which means it's an older model, from SS 2013 or earlier. Also, there's another point I'm seeing which would make it SS 2013 or later, and that leaves us only one season. The only light taupe color from that season was, indeed, Sahara. Here it is: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ru/p/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-satchel-bag-sahara-prod155060020
> 
> ETA: I've just noticed that this color wasn't in the Reference Library, so I added it.



Thank you so much! 
I like how you got to the conclusion like a detective


----------



## IntheOcean

Sferics said:


> Thank you so much!
> I like how you got to the conclusion like a detective


:haha: thanks! This is a really pretty color, IMO.


----------



## joheinous

Sferics said:


> Hi there,
> 
> what colour might this pouch be?
> Sahara? Nude? Light taupe?
> 
> View attachment 5249830
> View attachment 5249831


I have this bag and the color of my bag is Nude. Oops, I see you all sleuthed Sahara. I stand corrected. Mine must be from a different year.


----------



## Sferics

joheinous said:


> I have this bag and the color of my bag is Nude. Oops, I see you all sleuthed Sahara. I stand corrected. Mine must be from a different year.


It's quite similar I guess...has your nude one a rose/blush undertone? The pics online are so different for the same colours...


----------



## IntheOcean

Here's Nude: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ru/shopping/ps1-medium-12614466 and yes, it does have a more pinkish undertone. 
There's also Light Nude: https://www.proenzaschouler.com/si/shopping/ps1-tiny-bag-14636968, but it's one of the new colors, it definitely wasn't available when the bag in question was produced.


----------



## Sferics

IntheOcean said:


> it definitely wasn't available when the bag in question was produced.



Oh, I was just curious about the shade - I did not doubt you! 

And: I ordered the sahara colored one! I have a black pouch and always wanted a light color...yay!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sferics said:


> I did not doubt you


Oh, no worries, that's not what I meant by my reply  The colors can indeed be a bit confusing sometimes. Congrats on purchasing that Pouch! Used to have one in Sunshine.


----------



## parijang

light brick?


----------



## Sferics

parijang said:


> light brick?


It's sahara but thanks


----------

